# Cast Pine Cone Pot



## myingling (Oct 6, 2013)

Got this cast blank form chris ,,,,justurin here on the forum stuff turned realy nice it does make for a good sounding calls alos and looks realy cool pics don't realy do it justice ,,,nice cast again chris 

pine cones cast 3in copper over slate 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4403_zps833e2707.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4396_zps6bd2ebb9.jpg


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 6, 2013)

That is  awesome !!! Nice symmetry will the hole placement !!!


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 6, 2013)

Wicked cool!


----------



## LSCG (Oct 6, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> Wicked cool!



+1000000!


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 6, 2013)

It looks like it has flames going up the sides!! Wicked cool!


----------



## RW Mackey (Oct 6, 2013)

Now that turned out nice, I knew you would do it right. Really a different look.

Roy


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2013)

Whoaaaaa daddy! That's one of the most amazing calls I've ever seen. Awesome job.


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 6, 2013)

Very Cool!! Despite the lack of symmetry


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 6, 2013)

Makes me happy to know what all those Northern White cones I have been picking up over the last week will become someday! The character in the cone is really high-lighted by the resin around it...or maybe it is the other way around. Ah, she just looks great!!!!



Scott (got me a garbage bag full) B


----------



## justturnin (Oct 7, 2013)

Mike, what an amazing piece of work. You done those pine cones real nice like.  

Any issues? I always worry about thinks like that w/ no support trying to delaminate w/in the natural product.


----------



## justturnin (Oct 7, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Makes me happy to know what all those Northern White cones I have been picking up over the last week will become someday! The character in the cone is really high-lighted by the resin around it...or maybe it is the other way around. Ah, she just looks great!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (got me a garbage bag full) B



Cant wait to see some of those in resin. These are Spruce. Are the White cones "leaves" thicker? What do you call those things anyway? Spines? Pokie thingies?


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 7, 2013)

justturnin said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > Makes me happy to know what all those Northern White cones I have been picking up over the last week will become someday! The character in the cone is really high-lighted by the resin around it...or maybe it is the other way around. Ah, she just looks great!!!!
> ...




I am thinking pokie things is the best suggestion so far.


I was looking to go find some cones from a Blue Spruce, but apparently it is a bad year for them to be found? And the Green Spruce is also a bust.... So I will be 'settling' for the cones from the Northern White Pine(Kings Pine), and the pedals are really thick compared to the spruce cones.


Scott (can't wait too) B


----------



## myingling (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks 

Got to give some credit to chris for makin a great casting product ,,us call makers just got to bring it out in the open LOL and make the calls sound good ,,,,, no problems just the typical pin hole filling with ca ,, Chris i will be in touch for few more


----------

